# Worried about Down's syndrome



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi Natalie1402,

I hope you are reading this.  I noticed your query about down's syndrome in the ask a midwife section and just wanted add to the response but unfortunately I it's not an area I can post in and my iPad will not let me send personal messages.

I think if you declined the nucal fold measurement and the blood test at 20 week scan then the measurement was probably not taken so the midwife would be unlikely to see if there high chance of down's syndrome.  Not wanting to worry you more if you are worried about the possibility but the best way to check is to have those tests done.

My sister declined the tests at the 20 week scan as she said she would not terminate her pregnancy either way.  She was having extra scans due to previous complicated pregnancies but had she not had previous pregnancies / births then she would not have had any further scans after the 20 week scan and would not have found out that her child did in fact have down's syndrome until he was born.  All looked absolutely fine at her 20 week scan.  As it happened,  scans after 30 weeks showed a problem with his kidneys which they said could be linked to certain syndromes.  Initially she declined an amniocentesis at the 34 week scan as one of the medical people told her that it could pose a risk to her unborn child but then another medical person advised her it was safe as a baby born early at that stage would be ok.  She therefore went ahead with the amniocentesis and found out at that stage that her baby did have down's syndrome.  To her horror she was offered a termination in those final few weeks.  My nephew is gorgeous.  He does have down's syndrome and it was completely unnoticed at the 20 week scan because she declined the tests.  Sorry for posting the reply in this thread.  Maybe this post can be moved to the other thread?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Sw girl/Natalie 

None of the tests will give a 100 guarnetee so even mums having the tests some will have Down's syndrome. The only way to know 100% before birth is to have an amniocentesis or cvs. 

The 20 week scan will look for any "anomalies" even if you declined the Down's tests as these anomalies are not just indicators for Down's syndrome. 


Therefore the answer to your question Natalie is accurate. The 20 wk scan will look for signs, but a lack of the signs is not a guarenette the baby does not have Down's. It is not, I repeat not that that they won't look for them. 

Please discuss with your midwife/consultant at your next appintmemt and they can show you in detail in your notes. 

Kaz


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Thanks for putting this thread in the right place.  Yes,  my sister has two good friends that she has met through a downs syndrome group with children born around the same time as my nephew.  Both had the tests and from the results one was expecting to have a child with down's syndrome and the other had no indication until her child was actually born.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes neither has a 100% reliability. 

So will always get those who's tests were normal who have s child who is affected. 

Kaz


----------

